# Hymer electrics



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

I've recently bought a Hymer which was previously imported from Belgium - so it has Continental sockets. The 12v gear that I've just got (TV and Voltage stabiliser) has a somewhat larger plug - it fits into the cigarette lighter. Could any of you kind folks point me in the direction of an suitable adaptor. I think Maplins do one but which one?
:roll:


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

I've just bought one from here-
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Hella-Type-Pl...86928076QQcategoryZ108854QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
It's not an adapter but is easy to fit to your old lead. I have seen adapters but can't remember where!


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

Just remembered where- same place!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Truck-Plug-Co...99971861QQcategoryZ108854QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
They also do a single version.


----------



## 88993 (May 11, 2005)

Or they do a plug which fits both style sockets
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Universal-Cig...86927776QQcategoryZ108854QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Thanks a million. Will buy one of each on ebay

[align=center]


----------



## 89640 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer Electrics*

Hi,

If you buy a Universal 12v lighter plug such as the one at http://www.sailgb.com/p/12v_universal_plug_with_8a_fuse/ which has a removable red collar, then this can be used with both types of lighter sockets. It is easily fitted as the wires are attached by screw connectors.

Geoff


----------



## 95810 (Jul 21, 2005)

you can get matching hymer electrical fittings from here


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the info everyone. Problem sorted.


----------

